
GitHub Spray - sorinpb
https://github.com/Annihil/github-spray
======
Shadowguyyy
Nice idea! Combine with [https://github-contributions.now.sh](https://github-
contributions.now.sh), it could be a cool way to create some art with the
contribution graph

------
yaelw1999
Is it possible to do it for the past years, instead of the current one?

